# Clearing my newspaper free atricles views history.



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I select Clear History, and, within the box, I check cookies and cache. That has always enabled me to keep reading articles in the Boston Globe, the Washington Post and the New York Times.

I just replaced my two year old HP with a nearly physically identical one, but clearing my history does not hoodwink those newspapers. The only difference I can see is that the new computer has Windows 10 whereas the older one had windows 7.

Is their tracking of me enabled by Windows 10? If so, how can I get rid of it and replace it with Windows 7?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

AntAltMike said:


> I select Clear History, and, within the box, I check cookies and cache. That has always enabled me to keep reading articles in the Boston Globe, the Washington Post and the New York Times.
> 
> I just replaced my two year old HP with a nearly physically identical one, but clearing my history does not hoodwink those newspapers. The only difference I can see is that the new computer has Windows 10 whereas the older one had windows 7.
> 
> Is their tracking of me enabled by Windows 10? If so, how can I get rid of it and replace it with Windows 7?


If you are using Microsoft Edge,
3 dots, Settings, Security and Privacy, 
Several things there that you can choose. One of them is to Send a Do Not Track request.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

No capiche.

I'm using whatever HP included with this computer at no additional charge. I bought it at Walmart, rather than Best Buy, where I normally shop, so there is, of course, no one to ask there.

I think the only way I even learned that I was on Windows 10 rather than 7 was that when I imported my Firefox history, Firefox told me.

I hate trying to do anything with Microsoft. They send these messages saying that I need to finish setting up this and that, and when I have attempted to comply, they wind up high jacking my preferences towards them. They somehow sucked me into making Word my default text processor even though I don't have Word, and I have not been able to sever myself from it even though I have tried several ways that people have recommended, so now, when I open a text document on my old computer, I HAVE to use "Open with..." rather than "Open.

Recently, my old computer displays the message that I have not finished installing OneDrive. I don't know what OneDrive is and don't want to find out, because if I don't like what I find out, I may find myself inextricably tethered to it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

AntAltMike said:


> No capiche.
> 
> I'm using whatever HP included with this computer at no additional charge. I bought it at Walmart, rather than Best Buy, where I normally shop, so there is, of course, no one to ask there.
> 
> ...


Windows 10 came with Microsoft Edge. You should be able to see what is loading when you click on the web browser. If you put your pointer over the shortcut to it and hold it there, the name of the program should show up.

Defaults: Find the icon that looks like a gear. It is the Settings button for Windows 10.
Choose Apps, there you can set default apps for things like you mentioned about using word. Choose Apps & Features. One choice there says to choose default Apps by file type


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Good news. I hadn’t noticed this, but when I installed Firefox in my new computer, the “Time range to clear” initial or default value of my Clear All History function was One Hour, whereas to serve my purpose, it needs to be changed to Forever, which means I’m back to freeloading off the substantial, mainstream newspapers.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> Good news. I hadn't noticed this, but when I installed Firefox in my new computer, the "Time range to clear" initial or default value of my Clear All History function was One Hour, whereas to serve my purpose, it needs to be changed to Forever, which means I'm back to freeloading off the substantial, mainstream newspapers.


I know it isn't as good a 'free', but you can get a full electronic subscription to the NY Times for $1 per week.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder if you could use a browser in incognito mode and therefore never have an issue.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

trh said:


> I know it isn't as good a 'free', but you can get a full electronic subscription to the NY Times for $1 per week.


Google search this morning says it's $2 a week for a year. My Washington Post sub on my Amazon Fire tablet was one cent for the first six months and $3.99 per month after that.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> I wonder if you could use a browser in incognito mode and therefore never have an issue.


This^. Use Ctrl + Shift + P to open a New Private Window in Firefox. The paste the URL of the article you wish to read.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

AntAltMike said:


> I select Clear History, and, within the box, I check cookies and cache. That has always enabled me to keep reading articles in the Boston Globe, the Washington Post and the New York Times.
> 
> I just replaced my two year old HP with a nearly physically identical one, but clearing my history does not hoodwink those newspapers. The only difference I can see is that the new computer has Windows 10 whereas the older one had windows 7.
> 
> Is their tracking of me enabled by Windows 10? If so, how can I get rid of it and replace it with Windows 7?


For most of the websites, use Safari, click Develop menu at top, disable Javascript, hit refresh, read any article you want, does not work with WSJ.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I subscribe to the e-edition of three newspapers, The New York Times, The Washington Post, and my local hometown newspaper and I usually read all three every day. I believe the benefit I get is worth more than the price, and that people should get paid for their work. As far as gaming the system goes, to each his own, but my personal ethos doesn't permit me to do so, nor would I want to.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I subscribe to _The New York Times_ and _The Washington Post_ for world and national news, plus for California news _The Los Angeles Times_ and a local region paper. I was a reporter for a newspaper early in my working career and also believe people should get paid for their work. I download and read through the e-edition of the LA Times and the local, though there are days when I only get to the comics.









With that said, I occasionally do look at the websites of other papers Some papers are local to other folks, but provide more information about their local events which were in reports in the papers I subscribe to. And there are two international papers I regularly look at, one British and one Chinese.

Some newspapers have a two-story-or-less limit which irks me. Those I have no problem "gaming the system" if I can and just must read something in such a paper. But since I do not want to clean all my cookies/history out, that means some tedious work.

And yes, there are those that I haven't figured out any way to read when they don't want me to.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Nick said:


> I subscribe to three newspapers, The New York Times, The Washington Post, and my local hometown newspaper and I usually read all three every day. I believe the benefit I get is worth more than the price, and that people should get paid for their work. As far as gaming the system goes, to each his own, but my personal ethos doesn't permit me to do so, nor would I want to.


I would gladly pay the NY Times but here is the problem, they use to offer a replica edition if you purchased a digital subscription, now they only offer it with a hard copy subscription, if somebody can convince the powers that be to bring back the replica edition for digital subscribers, I will be back, until that time I have no problem cutting corners.

And by the way if you look at some of their non discounted subscription prices, they are all over the map and they don't make much logical sense, at one time they charged more for a digitial subscription than for a hard copy subscription.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Google search this morning says it's $2 a week for a year. My Washington Post sub on my Amazon Fire tablet was one cent for the first six months and $3.99 per month after that.


My subscription changed to $2/week last month. Found out the $1/week was a 12 month promotional deal. I called the Times to cancel ('it was worth $1; not $2') and they immediately extended the promotional rate for another year.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

trh said:


> My subscription changed to $2/week last month. Found out the $1/week was a 12 month promotional deal. I called the Times to cancel ('it was worth $1; not $2') and they immediately extended the promotional rate for another year.


Yeah, that happened to me, I called and it saved the buck. I guess if you don't call to cancel you don't get the deal.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

$4.00 per month for the NYT offer is back.
The New York Times: Digital and Home Delivery Subscriptions


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The only digital Newspaper I had subscribed to was the LA Times, kept it for two years after moving to IA. But cancelled about 5 months ago, I still get all headlines set to me gmail account even though I don't pay anymore? I would like to go with local Des Moines Register but after the initially $1 month for 3 months, they want $12.99 a month!!! Never will I pay that much.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My local newspapers have been annoying me with their paywalls and subscription plans. The local papers want $10-$15 per month for digital - more for print versions. The former has a couple of free articles each day (pay walled the next day) but no small number of free articles each month. Most of the local papers in the region allow a few free articles per month. Such schemes make me not want to click on links in posts lest I burn my "free" articles on something I don't want to read.

I wish the newspapers were doing well enough financially that they could be more considerate to the occasional online viewer. The local TV stations have not paywalled their sites so I usually go to them for the news - further cutting the local papers out of the loop.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I get pass most paywalls by using NoScript. How I view some of those around the net. I did sub to the LA Times for awhile since a cousin worked there and they had a special.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been subscribing to the Washington Post for a couple years now at $3.99 per month after an initial six-month trial that was virtually free.


----------

